# Close to kidding? (Totally new at this) :)



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Howdy folks! My husband & I are super new to goats. We got a pregnant Nigerian dwarf doe about a month ago. The farm we got her from said that they were surprised she got knocked up so early (she was 11 months old when we got her). It appeared that the does & the bucks were pretty much all living in the same area. His estimate is that she is due "sometime around the 1st of April." Well it's now the 6th & we are hoping they come soon. We have had her (we named her Daisy) for a little over a month now. She's just the sweetest thing in the world. Anyway, I've been scouring these boards for info to see how close she really is. I definitely feel movement from the kid(s). She has gotten significantly bigger in the last week. I noticed she was doing the flehming last week which I have never seen her do before. She also had some discharge like a couple weeks ago but nothing spectacular. I'm totally clueless about the ligaments. I tried to find them but I can't for the life of me tell if I'm feeling them or not. All I can feel (which hasn't changed since we got her) is her bony spine/tail. Here are a few photos of her. Let me know what you think


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS & what a cute face she has!
Her vulva sure looks promising & it looks like she's starting to bag up so you wont be waiting too much longer.
Im no good at ligs either.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't worry, ligs are pretty much guess work for me too.  Like nancy said though, her vulva looks very loose! I would say you don't have much more than a few days to a week to wait!  She is adorable by the way! Love that face!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I just had my third kidding last night. First two does (Nigerian Dwarf) both lost their ligs completely when they went into labor. My mini-Alpine doe who kidded last night still had ligs at 8pm, and kidded twin bucklings at 8:30pm. I barely got her into a kidding pen! Ligs seem to be a good indicator but certainly aren't foolproof. Hope she delivers soon for you!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! I got in touch with the guy we got her from & he gave me a "due date within the first 2 weeks of April". A little better estimate but still nothing definite. She really looks like she could go any day now. Hasn't lost her plug yet, but she's definitely getting more hollow around her hips & is even more affectionate than usual (which I didn't think was possible because she is just so awesome to begin with). I can't wait to see the kids!!!!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Here are some photos of daisy from today


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being a young FF she could show all the classic signs of imminent kidding for a few days before she actually does OR she may show you none of those signs but just make you feel as though "something's up" with her 

I've had quite a few FF over the years and each one has had a different delivery with different signs.... my old retired doe Bootsie never gave me any warning when she had her first baby, I went out to feed that morning and there she was proudly standing in her stall with a brand new doeling, my most recent FF was Penny 3 years ago... her udder steadily grew and filled like normal and when she was ready to deliver she chattered non stop for a half hour before giving me twin doelings... each doe is different but knowing what your goat's normal behavior is will tell you when something is ready to happen as she will have some either very drastic changes to her usual or just subtle things to clue you in to what she's up to  Good Luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, find the "spine" back by her tail...spread 2 fingers about an inch on either side of the spine. You will feel 2 taught pencil like ligaments (if you have a non pregnant goat check her), they will soften and sink as she nears labor. First signs include, change in attitude, separation from the herd, making a nest, udder becomes suddenly larger (if you say...wow that's really gotten big suddenly, you want to watch the doe). Her topline will rise near her tail. She will go up and down in her nest to make it perfect. She may talk to her tummy (you know kids are on the right?), and, she may eat through all of this, lol. Good luck!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a hard time with ligaments too but for me increase in bag size seemed to be a fail safe way of predicting immanent kidding. For my Nigerians it was the loss of plug we noticed first. Although I had one doe expel mucas 3 weeks before she kidded. But usually if you see the plug close to a known kidding date keep an eye on her udder. I just tap ours, if the udder is tight I have found the doe kids in 24 hrs. I start feeling the udder when she bags up (increases in size), so I know the difference. It will feel full but still softish. A udder before kidding feels somewhat hard like a vollyball. How exciting!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

You guys are a lifesaver . I checked my younger doe to find the ligaments & FINALLY was able to feel them! :victory dance: 
I checked Daisy & I can't feel ANY on her! It's all mushy back there. She's also making A LOT of noise this morning & has a but of discharge (but its not amber in color). I'm thinking she's super super close & I'll be watching her like a hawk!
Thank you SO MUCH for all the tips!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Daisy kidded last night! I posted photos on the other thread . Twin doelings!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats!!! Enjoy the new babies!!


----------

